# morning buzz = favorite radio + drink



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

BBC Radio 3 + cacao with honey


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

BBC Radio 3 + Americano XL.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

kusc+ coffee black+ xpressbet in that order mayb


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah BBC 3 is gr8 but why did they disable a SHARE button??? There goes some gr8 orthodox chanting and i cannot share i t on my Fb page


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Flamme said:


> Yeah BBC 3 is gr8 but why did they disable a SHARE button??? There goes some gr8 orthodox chanting and i cannot share i t on my Fb page


and what abt morning dink? do you have SHARE button of it? )))


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL its DARK coffee definitely...The stronger the better...I get up early and i need a strong ''fix'' for a work day...So i usually drink it fast, while still hot, or even leave some to wait me for later, if im in a hurry...In other situations i drag myself and can slurp a cup for hours, like arabs, or easterners in general!!!


----------

